# Waltz of the Hours



## ldiat




----------



## jegreenwood

Took my 5 year old grandniece to see this last Sunday. She loved it.






It looks like an illegal video taken by an audience member, so it may vanish quickly. (I hope my embedding it is not a violation of Forum policy.)


----------



## Sissone

ldiat said:


>


The Nacional Balet de Cuba performed Coppelia at The Kennedy Center in Washington this weekend,


----------

